# red oak for trailer flooring ??



## Ranchers-son (Sep 8, 2017)

Can red oak be sealed to last as long as white oak for trailer flooring?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 8, 2017)

I don't like any type of oak for trailer flooring if the trailer sets out doors in storage. 
I much prefer Ash and there is Ash still around alive and even some dead stuff solid enough to make into lumber.

 Al


----------



## Runknpap (Sep 8, 2017)

Why do you prefere ash. Im just courious


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 8, 2017)

Ash last longer with out rotting like Oak and Maple does.

 Al


----------



## Cease232 (Sep 8, 2017)

Red oak is a poor choice for any kind of outdoor project. White oak on the other hand is excellent and is one of the most rot resistant wood types. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 9, 2017)

T


Cease232 said:


> Red oak is a poor choice for any kind of outdoor project. White oak on the other hand is excellent and is one of the most rot resistant wood types.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


that is what I have read but we have a red oak blow down 40" x 20' straight as an arrow and dad was thinking if it absorbs stains so well for indoor use maybe it would absorb a sealer for outdoor use. I disagree but out of respect thought I should ask some people who know more about it


----------



## john taliaferro (Sep 10, 2017)

It will absorb water to , would take a lot of sealer often and then be slick . Where white oak would last for years with no maintenance . Red is inside wood if you got a place to store it mill it and save it .


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Sep 17, 2017)

Ash won't last nearly as long as white oak, no contest at all...

Red oak is a poor choice for anything outdoors...

SR


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 17, 2017)

Wish we had oak here. The original floor of my small dumptruck was oak. It lasted 30 years before it needed to be replaced (IE Plywood over the top).

The other trucks are steel beds. I think it's worth the extra $$. Though the one on my 81 is starting to rusting through over the top of the crossmembers near the wheels.


----------



## Little Al (Sep 17, 2017)

If you can source it Keruing would do the job only problem for me is splinters are nasty


----------



## Ranchers-son (Sep 17, 2017)

Little Al said:


> If you can source it Keruing would do the job only problem for me is splinters are nasty


Keruing??


----------



## Little Al (Sep 17, 2017)

Ranchers-son said:


> Keruing??


It is a hardwood similar in colour of Mahogany but with a more pronounced grain it was used for floors & structural parts on fair ground rides,since the demise of Elm it has also been used in the UK for the bottoms of composite construction canal boats it is very long lasting in an always wet or wet dry situations .In the Us it is Known as Asian Mahogany good out doors if treated with teak oil some logs exude a resinous liquid Depending on the source it can be really hard & dense & weighs heavy back in the day I've heard it referred to as Poor Mans Teak


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Sep 17, 2017)

If you seal it well and then put a UV protective coat on it and upkeep it every 4-5 years I should last OK.

Or, go to your decking supply company, or salvage a bunch from a hurricane and do your trailer in Ipe.


----------



## Lowhog (Oct 1, 2017)

Cottonwood.


----------

